
My Journey from ‘Zero to One’: Engineering & Analytics - meghasaini
https://medium.com/@meghasaini/my-journey-from-zero-to-one-d1e20ec80c5e
======
meghasaini
I built my career in engineering & Analytics and now venturing into Machine
Learning and startup. Follow me on twitter to learn the latest.

